# In This World, Can You Be A Good Sikh?



## badshah (Jul 16, 2010)

Just want you opinions on whether or not you can be a good Sikh in this World since the is so corrupt that being good may crush you by those who are corrupt.

Do you think that you should have all the good traits of a SIkh but also bad traits to help you succeed in this world?


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Guidance from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji:*

ਜੈਸੇ ਜਲ ਮਹਿ ਕਮਲੁ ਨਿਰਾਲਮੁ ਮੁਰਗਾਈ ਨੈ ਸਾਣੇ ॥ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਭਵ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਤਰੀਐ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਖਾਣੇ ॥ ਰਹਹਿ ਇਕਾਂਤਿ ਏਕੋ ਮਨਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਆਸਾ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਰਾਸੋ ॥ ਅਗਮੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਸੋ ॥੫॥:

Jaise jal mahi kamal niraalam muragaaee nai saane. Surti sabadi bhav saagar tareeai Nanak naam vakhaane. Rahahi ekaanti eko mani vasiaa aasaa maahi niraaso. Agam agochar dekhi dikhaae Nanak taa kaa daaso ||5||:

The lotus flower floats untouched upon the surface of the water (ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਨਿਰਾਲਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ), and the duck swims through the stream (i.e., without getting feathers wet - ਭਾਵ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਖੰਭ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਭਿੱਜਦੇ); (similarly) says Nanak, meditating on the Lord's Name with the consciousness focused on the Shabd (ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਿਆਂ ), one crosses over the terrifying world-ocean. One who enshrines the One Lord in his mind, remains unaffected by hope in the midst of hope (worldly desires), he lives isolated (ਇਕਾਂਤ i.e., while living in the world -in the midst of Maya - he remains uneffected by it). And the one who sees himself and inspires others to see the inaccessible and unfathomable Lord, says Nanak, I am his slave ||5|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib 938 ).


----------



## badshah (Jul 16, 2010)

Soul_jyot said:


> *Guidance from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji:*
> 
> ਜੈਸੇ ਜਲ ਮਹਿ ਕਮਲੁ ਨਿਰਾਲਮੁ ਮੁਰਗਾਈ ਨੈ ਸਾਣੇ ॥ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਭਵ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਤਰੀਐ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਖਾਣੇ ॥ ਰਹਹਿ ਇਕਾਂਤਿ ਏਕੋ ਮਨਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਆਸਾ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਰਾਸੋ ॥ ਅਗਮੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਸੋ ॥੫॥:
> 
> ...


 

Yah, what you quoted if you have absolutely no attachments in this World but if you have commitments, family, job etc etc then you better be able to deal with what people through at you otherwise you will be finished.... this means being corrupt against corrupt people, being good with good people.... what do you think?


----------



## a.mother (Jul 17, 2010)

Why not,when everything is posible in this world.


----------

